# piraya or red belly?



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

is this a piraya or a red belly? im leaning towards saying its a red belly but i wantd to make sure! thanks guys


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

looks like a red eye to me. RBP


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

In this pic it looks alot like a caribe.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like an old cariba to me as well. Could be the picture I guess....but the anal fin looks cariba. The red eye could be caused by the camera.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That's a very odd looking Pygo..look at the highback on it! The shape reminds me so much of a Rhom, iv'e never seen that before.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

the seller said its a piraya but i wasnt sure...suposdly its 12+ inchs


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's definately not a piraya and I would put my money on it being a caribe.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

ya it deff. didnt look like a piraya too me either..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

12"?.....it is a cariba.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

ya 12"+


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

That's a caribe for sure


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

dude wants too much for it...lol


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

How much is the dude asking for him?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

600 which is too much for me...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

boiler149 said:


> 600 which is too much for me...


For a 12" piraya that would be a good price but not for a 12" cariba.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

^^^ agreed!!!!!!! thats why im gettin baddfish's 11in diamond hopefully tuesday if he responds to my pm i sent him


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

still a wild looking caribe.


----------

